# MOL approval



## Ilyastj (May 22, 2017)

Hi guyz, how long does it take MOL to approve a signed letter? And after the approval, how long is it to get the work permit or the employment visa? Thanks to any useful info in advance.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Ilyastj said:


> Hi guyz, how long does it take MOL to approve a signed letter? And after the approval, how long is it to get the work permit or the employment visa? Thanks to any useful info in advance.


up to 10 working days for visa approval


----------



## Ilyastj (May 22, 2017)

Appreciate ur response, God bless u. @raddiva


----------

